# I Think this is important for BnB Teens!!



## AnnabelsMummy

EDIT: FOR ANYONE WHO'S CONCERNED WHO CAN SEE THEIR PROFILE PICS ETC.. YOU CAN EDIT YOU PRIVACY SETTINGS IN THE CONTROL PANNEL!! 

I Saw Granny Jo had posted this on one of the threads, but i know people might not read it.. so thought i'd post it here too.. it's deffinatly good advice.. and might be able to help a few people from getting these unwanted messages.. 


*"Of course you can share stuff, you don't share personal details that is all, that way no one you don't want to can contact you in anyway or form.

I mean the thing is once you have your email address out there it is there and any Tom Dick Or Harry can see it and use it to get to you if they feel the need, which is said.

The other thing is a lot of you using Teen section, everything is concentrated in this area, from BFP to the birth of baby, so it is easy for an unregistered person to see a lot about you.

Some of you do use other sections so your posts are spread out and guests cannot use the search function, so details would be hard to find if they wanted to.

A lot of us have given out our MSN or FB but that is in the hidden from guests section, so in theory if something kicked off we would know who it was.

I can only repeat be careful what Info you give out, I would hate to have to start monitering this section even if it was for your own saftey and moving things as a lot of topics/discussions in here would really fit in better in other sections of the board and would also protect youjust a little bit more
xx" *


it has been said so many times.. but make sure you look after yourselves girlies.. cause i was looking a few of you up earlier on google, and you can find out alot about people (i wasn't being a stalker was just seeing how easy it was to get info about you and me - of course) ...alot of stuff came back to this site..
it is a public forum.. i think we all forget that sometimes :dohh: 

you can still share alot.. but maybe not stuff that's traceable to you, unless you don't mind who has this information!
xxxx


----------



## cabaretmum2b

Here here!


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

i'm not being mean - i just thought it was good advice from granny jo .. and was worth putting as a thread.. and i'm not innocent i've had to chase a few threads and ask admin to delete them or i've had to edit them.. 
xxxx


----------



## cabaretmum2b

No, I totally agree - I think we're all guilty of occasionally forgetting quite how public a public forum actually is!


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

yeah.. and i was just saying i thought granny jo's advice was pretty good.. and i thought i'd just mention that sometimes it's quite easy to find stuff about people..

all the girls on here are lovely and have been really supportive to me, and i'd hate for their information to be used wrongly.. but there's other ways of using the site that are safer :) 
xxxx


----------



## rubixcyoob.

Yeah we are all guilty. I try not to put up too much info - an occasional picture and thats it.
I gave my FB link on a thread without realising it wasn't private :blush:

Other than that I try to limit my terms to OH, FOB, LO and then just the initials of names or no names at all.


----------



## aob1013

Yeah i agree, which is why i started my thread on this earlier! We've got to be so careful. I'm thinking of wiping all my info, pictures, ticker - everything off.


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

i dunno, i think pictures are okay.. i guess people can steal them, but they can't be used against you...
it's just the thought if these silly idiots can get hold of our information.. i'd hate people to get hold of our babies info!! 
and there's places we can go to on the site that CAN'T be seen by randomers (guests) :)
xxxx


----------



## aob1013

Going to talk to my OH about this tonight - i am starting to feel very very uncomfortable.


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

thedailymail said:


> Yeah i agree, which is why i started my thread on this earlier! We've got to be so careful. I'm thinking of wiping all my info, pictures, ticker - everything off.

i think tickers are okay - you can't tell alot about someone from how far pregnant they are.. i'd obviously be careful about pictures (maybe no naked baby in bath pics).. or keep your pics to facebook?
P.m people or use the private sections... 
and used the correct sections for the right info.. cause although we're teens the older ladies can help alot too!!
xxxxx


----------



## cabaretmum2b

It would be neat if we could lock some of our threads/posts so that only members could see...but I suppose that's what those parts of the forums are for anyway! lol!
It's a shame that we all have to worry so much just because other people are so nasty! Why do they have to ruin things for us? :(


----------



## aob1013

They'll get what's coming to them. In the mean time, they are seeing nothing more of me, oh and my son's lives.


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

yeah lol.. i dunno it would be nice if maybe teens could have a more private section or something.. but don't forget you can p.m and go onto the other sections - the more teens we get in the places, the more we'll recognise each other anyways..

i know cabaretmum2be.. it's awful.. but this is a website open to the world - and it's amazing that we don't actually get alot of grief.. if we use it properly i guess we will limit the amount of these things - admin are also very good at sorting out issues.. concerned with the site - it's amazing that they seem to catch people out quite quickly and they deal with it quickly too. 
xxxx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

i'm not tryna start drama, and i'm not saying we should all delete every tiny bit of anything off the site.. your ticker and picture can't tell people very much about you? 
xxxx


----------



## aob1013

Maybe we should all start using GS more!


----------



## aob1013

I just don't want any info out there at all tbh .. people need to steal pictures to be a troll, don't want pictures taken of my LO tbh x


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

what's GS? x


----------



## aob1013

Girly Sanctuary x


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

that's fair enough.. it's not a bad website.. and there are places to put certain information - you can post in the private parts of this forum where other people can't see.. 
if you feel the need to completely remove your information - you should.. that way you'll feel safer using this site.. 
i was just reminding people to be slightly careful what info they give out.. if you make to big a drama out of it, people will end up being worried.. and i'm just saying.. check if you can be easily searched for and stuff.. if not then chances are you probably will be fine
xxxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

thedailymail said:


> They'll get what's coming to them. In the mean time, they are seeing nothing more of me, oh and my son's lives.

I was thinking this too, but then I thought, I have nothing to hide from anyone
If anyone wants to spend all the time reading about my life then go for it! everything I write here I would probs say to someone in person anyway 
maybe that's just me tho,


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

yeah.. well if you use the right parts of the forum for the right things.. it's not as easy for people to get your info and they wouldn't go to all the different pages to get it.. 
that way depending on what the issue is, you pick the right section to post it in - i think that's all granny jo was saying!
xxxx


----------



## Charlotteee

Its really good advice but i love how everyone is still calling her Granny Jo :rofl::rofl: xx


----------



## aob1013

Removing things like my due date, my scan pictures, pictures of me, where i live bla bla is making me feel safe. This is fantastic website, but at the moment there's some wacko about and i don't want to be dragged in iykwim.

From now on i am going to be extra extra careful!


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

PreggoEggo said:


> thedailymail said:
> 
> 
> They'll get what's coming to them. In the mean time, they are seeing nothing more of me, oh and my son's lives.
> 
> I was thinking this too, but then I thought, I have nothing to hide from anyone
> If anyone wants to spend all the time reading about my life then go for it! everything I write here I would probs say to someone in person anyway
> maybe that's just me tho,Click to expand...

that was the complete point of what i was saying rome - just ensure the information your sharing is to the extent you wouldn't mind the public people seeing.. 
xxxx


----------



## supriseBump_x

:thumbup: xxx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

Charlotteee said:


> Its really good advice but i love how everyone is still calling her Granny Jo :rofl::rofl: xx

Lool!! :) i love it, everytime i see "Granny Jo" i get complete giggles!! :haha: but i thought i ought to post it - was deffinatly good advice.. xx



thedailymail said:


> Removing things like my due date, my scan pictures, pictures of me, where i live bla bla is making me feel safe. This is fantastic website, but at the moment there's some wacko about and i don't want to be dragged in iykwim.
> 
> From now on i am going to be extra extra careful!

That's what i'm saying.. don't make a big drama out of it, if you feel the need to remove this information to be safe do that - although someone has made it obvious at the moment, the site *IS* public, and always has been.. they do warn you to be careful what information you post.. and make sure it's to an extent that you're happy with..

personally i don't like it that someone would be able to privatley contact me, or search me on google.. but i don't feel that this site is any unsafer, i'm just saying we have been given info on how to use it more safely - therefore do that - admin tell us for a reason? x


----------



## leoniebabey

Arn't photos not visible to guests ?
im not sure about like signatures & such but i remember when i first found this site i couldnt veiw any photos people had posted, so i signed up to see what it was all about & i loved this place :)

I think this is great advice though, were all guilty of forgetting and going a bit OTT with sharing information and from now on i think we all should be more careful about what we share 

x


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

and just an example of what i mean to daily mail... 

from surpriseBump_x's posts, i can work out she's due soon (relivant to the website - good info for us to know), i know she doesn't know what she's having (also relivant to the website - but not anyone else).. and she deffo appears to have a bump! - and she has a pretty sig! ... you can't tell her name - you can't nick her pic.. cause it'd be to small to repost :S - sorry to use you as an example - i'm just saying she's not giving alot away.. but is also staying as part of the site... 

xxxx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

leoniebabey said:


> Arn't photos not visible to guests ?
> im not sure about like signatures & such but i remember when i first found this site i couldnt veiw any photos people had posted, so i signed up to see what it was all about & i loved this place :)
> 
> I think this is great advice though, were all guilty of forgetting and going a bit OTT with sharing information and from now on i think we all should be more careful about what we share
> 
> x

i dunno about photo's :shrug: but photos are enough to get someone caught out soon enough! 

but i agree.. :) thankyou dear! 
xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

allier276 said:


> Charlotteee said:
> 
> 
> personally i don't like it that someone would be able to privatley contact me, or search me on google.. but i don't feel that this site is any unsafer, i'm just saying we have been given info on how to use it more safely - therefore do that - admin tell us for a reason? x
> 
> if someone went through all that just to say something nasty to me , I would be impressed!
> plus the only people I would be worried about seeing my post would be a future employer
> but they would know by my real name...which is ..
> 
> Spoiler
> Just kidding!Click to expand...


----------



## aob1013

I'd just rather not give anything away at all to be honest!


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

i agree.. i also think they'd be quite sad.. 
i'm just saying i don't think it's worth making a drama over - no way!! 

BnB is a great site, i love it, i'm just saying - that to the girls who were upset about any comments or worried about getting any - this is really good advice from admin..

it provides alot of support for i think all of us on here.. and it's nice to be able to share things with other pregnant teens.. :) 
xxxx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

thedailymail said:


> I'd just rather not give anything away at all to be honest!

that's fine.. that's your decision - i'm not trying to change your mind, or persuade you to give us any information on this site.. 

don't make a big deal about it, otherwise we lose any sense of a community because people spend their time worrying about if their safe - i was just leaving tips if anyone wanted to make sure they were safe or anything.. don't make it a drama.. 
xx


----------



## aob1013

I'm not, i just won't be having a signature :)


----------



## leoniebabey

i dont think there there gunna get much by a signature ?
I mean you can have a ticker with your due date on 

if i came across this and saw ... thedaileymail with a due date i'd not have a foggiest who you were


----------



## aob1013

I don't care if people can work out anything or not iykwim - it's just just for my peace of mind and my privacy. I know how far along i am and what my scans look like so there's no point in me putting mine on here. I just want none of my info readily available .. i'm sure i'll put a ticker on at some point, but no photo's, names, dates that sorta thing x


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

That's fine, if that's what you feel you need to do to make you safe.. then by all means do it..
xx


----------



## aob1013

:hugs:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

now, people can't push ANYONE to post pics if we think they are fake.


----------



## leoniebabey

PreggoEggo said:


> now, people can't push ANYONE to post pics if we think they are fake.

That's a really good point !


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

i agree!! because it wouldn't be fair.. they might just not want t share that kind of information? x


----------



## aob1013

Yep i agree - Facebook is always genreally a good indicator if someone is a fake or not!


----------



## leoniebabey

Yeah facebook is a good way of telling
if there real they'll have at least some sort of indication that there pregnant
family members and REAL friends lol


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

i agree.. although.. i didn't have my pregnancy picture's up till recently.. :shrug: 
xxxx


----------



## aob1013

Yeah me neither but at least you can see they have loads of friends and are legit people iykwim?


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

yeah true - also on babyandbump.. i've just found out you can edit, who can see your profile picture - to certain people if you go to privacy in your control pannel!! 
deffo worth doing if you're worried!! 
xxxx


----------



## aob1013

*hurries off to find it *


----------



## QuintinsMommy

thedailymail said:


> Yep i agree - Facebook is always genreally a good indicator if someone is a fake or not!

maybe someone wont want to share thier FB or pictures.


----------



## aob1013

Oh gosh we are just going to go round and round in circles here! It could go on forever!

Let's just make sure we be careful what we say and post, make our networking sites private .. and move on!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

thedailymail said:


> Oh gosh we are just going to go round and round in circles here! It could go on forever!
> 
> Let's just make sure we be careful what we say and post, make our networking sites private .. and move on!

I'm just making it clear that no one can blame anyone for not sharing info, that's all, 
lol if you think we are going in circles change your networking sites private and move on.
I wasn't done talking.


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

yepp.. and PreggoEggo.. i know what you mean.. i wouldn't give my FB out to someone to PROOVE i'm real?


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

and i remember a few cases where people have been accused on here because they've only ever posted 1 picture.. and stuff.


----------



## aob1013

No need to be so rude.

Mine were changed before all this, but i have made sure i am extra protected now.

I am not blaming anyone here. What i was trying to say, which i think you misunderstood, was that i hope from all this people can protect themselves a little better and not give this little blighter any ammo to send them any more crap. I agree with Allier now, to keep going on about it is giving them the attention.

Let's just all move on!

ETA this post is for Preggoeggo


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I don't mean to be rude
but you commented on this thread loads of time and then I say something 
and your like "lets all move on now"


----------



## aob1013

I just think it's for the best, as Wobbles just said - that we just leave this all now - this horrible person is getting the attention they really want.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

stop posting then!


----------



## aob1013

:dohh:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

anyway, 
that was annoying

I just wanted to make it clear that pushing people into giving more info isn't gonna be something we can do anymore, 
I know I'm guilty of this.


----------



## aob1013

I agree :thumbup:


----------



## flutterbywing

Think this is maybe a little out of hand, though Rome makes a good point, it's all well and good if you don't want to post pics and info, but just a few days ago some of the girls on here were hugely pressuring a member to post pics of her newborn daughter, which I think it's perfectly reasonable if she doesn't want pictures of her daughter on a public forum, which I believe is the point Rom was trying to make. You can't say one rule for one, and one for another, just because some ladies have only just decided they don't want to post pics doesn't mean others hadn't decided before now!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

.


----------



## Love Bunny

I don't get why everyones moaning to be honest and getting so het up about security all of a sudden? Why go plastering all of your private life all over a public forum if you don't want it shoved back in your face?? true people shouldnt be so spiteful to do so but at the end of the day its your own fault for putting it all out there for everyone to see :dohh: I'm glad this has all come to a head to be honest I was getting sick of seeing all these "fake" and "formspring" posts its getting boring now. If its that bad switch your account to non anonamous :shrug: your asking for trouble really if you leave it on once youve recieved an abusive message!?


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

i don't mean to sound rude.. but wobbles is offline :wacko:


----------



## aob1013

And now i'm realisng why, so i will be making a direct apology to that girl. I'm taking my stuff off to keep my private stuff private, i don't want to risk it anymore, and some people will keep there's up - *i just hope we can all learn from it and be careful what we say, that's the point i am making here*


----------



## supriseBump_x

allier276 said:


> i don't mean to sound rude.. but wobbles is offline :wacko:

Wobbles aint always online lol


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

i agree lovebunny.. hence this post.. i was also fed up.. and that was the point i was making.. we're all now aware it happens, we're aware we can make it more private and stuff.. 
and you're gunna get fakes on these websites.. just block them?? 
xxxx


----------



## Love Bunny

:rofl: that wasnt adding on to owt anyone said, I can't be bothered to read the whole thread cause its tooo long winded and gahh.. but yeah I was just adding my 2p !!!

ETD: I don;t know why I put the :rofl: :| :| :| I just felt like it!!!!! 

RAAAAAAAHHH!!!


*NOW CAN WE ALL GET ON  ??*


----------



## aob1013

Love Bunny said:


> I don't get why everyones moaning to be honest and getting so het up about security all of a sudden? Why go plastering all of your private life all over a public forum if you don't want it shoved back in your face?? true people shouldnt be so spiteful to do so but at the end of the day its your own fault for putting it all out there for everyone to see :dohh: I'm glad this has all come to a head to be honest I was getting sick of seeing all these "fake" and "formspring" posts its getting boring now. If its that bad switch your account to non anonamous :shrug: your asking for trouble really if you leave it on once youve recieved an abusive message!?


I could not agree with you more. Very well said. Unfortunately some people have got some right nasty messages (i haven't but kept my stuff private, which i'm glad i did now) and i just hope hope hope everyone can try and keep their stuff a bit more private - it must be awful to be followed about so sneakily x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

thedailymail said:


> And now i'm realisng why, so i will be making a direct apology to that girl. I'm taking my stuff off to keep my private stuff private, i don't want to risk it anymore, and some people will keep there's up - *i just hope we can all learn from it and be careful what we say, that's the point i am making here*

good, you should.


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

supriseBump_x said:


> allier276 said:
> 
> 
> i don't mean to sound rude.. but wobbles is offline :wacko:
> 
> Wobbles aint always online lolClick to expand...

ohh i know.. it's just dailymail said.. she's just said something to them.. but she can't have, cause she's offline!! :wacko:
am i an idiot?


----------



## aob1013

supriseBump_x said:


> allier276 said:
> 
> 
> i don't mean to sound rude.. but wobbles is offline :wacko:
> 
> Wobbles aint always online lolClick to expand...

She locked and posted in the other formspring thread, that is where i was referring her as 'wobbles just said'.


----------



## flutterbywing

I love you Jess :D You always brighten my day, but my question is, when are you gonna be on MSN again, me u and kris need a good .... erm ..... chat :D :rofl:


----------



## Love Bunny

thedailymail said:


> Love Bunny said:
> 
> 
> I don't get why everyones moaning to be honest and getting so het up about security all of a sudden? Why go plastering all of your private life all over a public forum if you don't want it shoved back in your face?? true people shouldnt be so spiteful to do so but at the end of the day its your own fault for putting it all out there for everyone to see :dohh: I'm glad this has all come to a head to be honest I was getting sick of seeing all these "fake" and "formspring" posts its getting boring now. If its that bad switch your account to non anonamous :shrug: your asking for trouble really if you leave it on once youve recieved an abusive message!?
> 
> 
> I could not agree with you more. Very well said. Unfortunately some people have got some right nasty messages (i haven't but kept my stuff private, which i'm glad i did now) and i just hope hope hope everyone can try and keep their stuff a bit more private - it must be awful to be followed about so sneakily xClick to expand...

Glad we agree about something finally :rofl: :hugs: x


----------



## aob1013

PreggoEggo said:


> thedailymail said:
> 
> 
> And now i'm realisng why, so i will be making a direct apology to that girl. I'm taking my stuff off to keep my private stuff private, i don't want to risk it anymore, and some people will keep there's up - *i just hope we can all learn from it and be careful what we say, that's the point i am making here*
> 
> good, you should.Click to expand...

:dohh: And you my dear!

Hopefully this will be locked ASAP!


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

oh right yeah i saw it.. i think there should be a safety and privacy thread in the sticky thread section!! but i also think any more threads giving these people attention should be locked!


----------



## Love Bunny

flutterbywing said:


> I love you Jess :D You always brighten my day, but my question is, when are you gonna be on MSN again, me u and kris need a good .... erm ..... chat :D :rofl:

Everytime I go on no ones on!!!! I feel like a lonerrr! I'll be on in a bit  

x


----------



## aob1013

Love Bunny said:


> thedailymail said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love Bunny said:
> 
> 
> I don't get why everyones moaning to be honest and getting so het up about security all of a sudden? Why go plastering all of your private life all over a public forum if you don't want it shoved back in your face?? true people shouldnt be so spiteful to do so but at the end of the day its your own fault for putting it all out there for everyone to see :dohh: I'm glad this has all come to a head to be honest I was getting sick of seeing all these "fake" and "formspring" posts its getting boring now. If its that bad switch your account to non anonamous :shrug: your asking for trouble really if you leave it on once youve recieved an abusive message!?
> 
> 
> I could not agree with you more. Very well said. Unfortunately some people have got some right nasty messages (i haven't but kept my stuff private, which i'm glad i did now) and i just hope hope hope everyone can try and keep their stuff a bit more private - it must be awful to be followed about so sneakily xClick to expand...
> 
> Glad we agree about something finally :rofl: :hugs: xClick to expand...


About time eh hun! :hugs: I think you caught me on my hormonal day a few weeks back, and i'm on one again :lol:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

flutterbywing said:


> I love you Jess :D You always brighten my day, but my question is, when are you gonna be on MSN again, me u and kris need a good .... erm ..... chat :D :rofl:

what about me?:cry::cry:


----------



## Love Bunny

allier276 said:


> oh right yeah i saw it.. i think there should be a safety and privacy thread in the sticky thread section!! but i also think any more threads giving these people attention should be locked!

TBH, I think all that needs to be done is for people to gain an oz of common facking sense :rofl:


----------



## aob1013

allier276 said:


> oh right yeah i saw it.. i think there should be a safety and privacy thread in the sticky thread section!! but i also think any more threads giving these people attention should be locked!

Hopefully :thumbup: x


----------



## flutterbywing

PreggoEggo said:


> flutterbywing said:
> 
> 
> I love you Jess :D You always brighten my day, but my question is, when are you gonna be on MSN again, me u and kris need a good .... erm ..... chat :D :rofl:
> 
> what about me?:cry::cry:Click to expand...

Of course I love you, but I'm chatting to you, I haven't chatted to Jess in ages!!


----------



## Love Bunny

PreggoEggo said:


> flutterbywing said:
> 
> 
> I love you Jess :D You always brighten my day, but my question is, when are you gonna be on MSN again, me u and kris need a good .... erm ..... chat :D :rofl:
> 
> what about me?:cry::cry:Click to expand...

No one likes you :shrug:





NOT REALLY :hugs:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

thedailymail said:


> Love Bunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thedailymail said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love Bunny said:
> 
> 
> I don't get why everyones moaning to be honest and getting so het up about security all of a sudden? Why go plastering all of your private life all over a public forum if you don't want it shoved back in your face?? true people shouldnt be so spiteful to do so but at the end of the day its your own fault for putting it all out there for everyone to see :dohh: I'm glad this has all come to a head to be honest I was getting sick of seeing all these "fake" and "formspring" posts its getting boring now. If its that bad switch your account to non anonamous :shrug: your asking for trouble really if you leave it on once youve recieved an abusive message!?
> 
> 
> I could not agree with you more. Very well said. Unfortunately some people have got some right nasty messages (i haven't but kept my stuff private, which i'm glad i did now) and i just hope hope hope everyone can try and keep their stuff a bit more private - it must be awful to be followed about so sneakily xClick to expand...
> 
> Glad we agree about something finally :rofl: :hugs: xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> About time eh hun! :hugs: I think you caught me on my hormonal day a few weeks back, and i'm on one again :lol:Click to expand...

are you ever not having a hormonal day?:dohh:


----------



## aob1013

Grow up for goodness sake, if you don't like me or what i'm saying block or report me! Stop being so goddam personal. You know what is like to be pregnant.


----------



## Love Bunny

Just shut it girls  I'll be having words with you later rome!!!!!! *taps foot* :rofl:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I'm leaving this thread ally, don't ever tell me to grow up


----------



## aob1013

:haha:


----------



## aob1013

PreggoEggo said:


> I'm leaving this thread ally, don't ever tell me to grow up

Then don't be so bloody immature. Block me, please.


----------



## jenny_wren

whats with the childish digs?!?!

SHUT UP ALL OF YOU!

:rofl:

this thread should get locked soon
bugger off to the chat threads already!

xx​


----------



## Arcanegirl

Take it to pms girls and get this thread back on track or itll get locked.


----------



## Love Bunny

Hear hear jenny :rofl:


----------



## jenny_wren

:smug:

*stops posting now*​


----------



## purple_kiwi

i agree with lovebunny. its common sense your on the internet. any one can access what you say. its a public forum. dont post stuff if you dont want some one finding out or anything. you cant get "privacy" on somthing public.


----------



## Vickie

allier276 said:


> supriseBump_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> allier276 said:
> 
> 
> i don't mean to sound rude.. but wobbles is offline :wacko:
> 
> Wobbles aint always online lolClick to expand...
> 
> ohh i know.. it's just dailymail said.. she's just said something to them.. but she can't have, cause she's offline!! :wacko:
> am i an idiot?Click to expand...

still trying to read this thread but thought I'd answer this one while I'm at it.

Mods and admin have the ability to appear as offline. Mods don't really do it but Wobbs and SC do. ;)


----------



## aob1013

:hangwashing:


----------



## polo_princess

Tut tut ... 3 mods on this thread in the space of 10 minutes ... you girls are in TROUBLE :muaha:


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

i agree :) ...that's what i was saying in the first place - i was just getting fed up with more and more and more posts about all the stupid stuff.. everytime i came on here, i had nothing to comment!! so i made a keep yourself safe thread (common sense really) - and if your not happy sharing info - don't put it up right?! :wacko: 
but i was also pointing out it's hardly surprising girls are getting messages and stuff.. cause it's not hard to find out this info.. it might not even be a bnb memberr?


----------



## Love Bunny

:rofl: I just saw that.... I saw two then I saw PP viewing and I was like oww gawwwddd shits going dowwwn!! :haha:


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

Vickie said:


> allier276 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> supriseBump_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> allier276 said:
> 
> 
> i don't mean to sound rude.. but wobbles is offline :wacko:
> 
> Wobbles aint always online lolClick to expand...
> 
> ohh i know.. it's just dailymail said.. she's just said something to them.. but she can't have, cause she's offline!! :wacko:
> am i an idiot?Click to expand...
> 
> still trying to read this thread but thought I'd answer this one while I'm at it.
> 
> Mods and admin have the ability to appear as offline. Mods don't really do it but Wobbs and SC do. ;)Click to expand...

Woweee!! Mod's are magic!! :happydance: and have the ability to really confuse mee!! :wacko: (not that it's hard sometimes)

this thread just got really stupid.. 
the point in it in the first place was to get people to stop posting the "i got another horrid message" things.. and i thought a good point was made about how to avoid getting them?


----------



## aob1013

:rofl: .. i didn't even notice!


----------



## Love Bunny

allier276 said:


> Vickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> allier276 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> supriseBump_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> allier276 said:
> 
> 
> i don't mean to sound rude.. but wobbles is offline :wacko:
> 
> Wobbles aint always online lolClick to expand...
> 
> ohh i know.. it's just dailymail said.. she's just said something to them.. but she can't have, cause she's offline!! :wacko:
> am i an idiot?Click to expand...
> 
> still trying to read this thread but thought I'd answer this one while I'm at it.
> 
> Mods and admin have the ability to appear as offline. Mods don't really do it but Wobbs and SC do. ;)Click to expand...
> 
> Woweee!! Mod's are magic!! :happydance: and have the ability to really confuse mee!! :wacko: (not that it's hard sometimes)
> 
> this thread just got really stupid..
> the point in it in the first place was to get people to stop posting the "i got another horrid message" things.. and i thought a good point was made about how to avoid getting them?Click to expand...

Exactly - Note to formspringers: If you don't like what you hear, don't have anonamous (shut up I can't spell today.) as an option! YOU ARE ASKING FOR TROUBLE!!


----------



## Vickie

something else I picked up while going through the thread.........you should never push people for info if you think they are fake. Report them! We look into every report, we take them seriously. As we've said before if others start accusing someone of being fake it can 1) cause hurt feelings and 2) we can't really act on it at that point


----------



## Love Bunny

Yeah and we;ve had alot of hurt people :\ :(


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

Love Bunny said:


> allier276 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> allier276 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> supriseBump_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> allier276 said:
> 
> 
> i don't mean to sound rude.. but wobbles is offline :wacko:
> 
> Wobbles aint always online lolClick to expand...
> 
> ohh i know.. it's just dailymail said.. she's just said something to them.. but she can't have, cause she's offline!! :wacko:
> am i an idiot?Click to expand...
> 
> still trying to read this thread but thought I'd answer this one while I'm at it.
> 
> Mods and admin have the ability to appear as offline. Mods don't really do it but Wobbs and SC do. ;)Click to expand...
> 
> Woweee!! Mod's are magic!! :happydance: and have the ability to really confuse mee!! :wacko: (not that it's hard sometimes)
> 
> this thread just got really stupid..
> the point in it in the first place was to get people to stop posting the "i got another horrid message" things.. and i thought a good point was made about how to avoid getting them?Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly - Note to formspringers: If you don't like what you hear, don't have anonamous (shut up I can't spell today.) as an option! YOU ARE ASKING FOR TROUBLE!!Click to expand...

i agree.. and you can change your facebook messages to only accept from friends or even friend's of friends.. :wacko: that way you don't ge them from weirdo's or if you do.. you must somehow know this weirdo!!


----------



## Jo

Charlotteee said:


> Its really good advice but i love how everyone is still calling her Granny Jo :rofl::rofl: xx




allier276 said:


> Charlotteee said:
> 
> 
> Its really good advice but i love how everyone is still calling her Granny Jo :rofl::rofl: xx
> 
> Lool!! :) i love it, everytime i see "Granny Jo" i get complete giggles!! :haha: but i thought i ought to post it - was deffinatly good advice.. xxClick to expand...

Erm me not so much:coffee:
just Jo please for the love of all things holy!!!

I'm glad you think it was good advice though, it is up to you what you share, I never had 1 pregnancy picture taken, so I couldn't have shown you them and I would have been put out if I was called a fake/troll.

If you look, there is not many pictures of me or the kids on here full stop, well except if I'm drunk LOL and no I am not linking to them :rofl:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

> If you look, there is not many pictures of me or the kids on here full stop, well *except if I'm drunk* LOL and no I am not linking to them :rofl:

:drunk::rofl::rofl:


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

Granny Jo said:


> Charlotteee said:
> 
> 
> Its really good advice but i love how everyone is still calling her Granny Jo :rofl::rofl: xx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> allier276 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlotteee said:
> 
> 
> Its really good advice but i love how everyone is still calling her Granny Jo :rofl::rofl: xxClick to expand...
> 
> Lool!! :) i love it, everytime i see "Granny Jo" i get complete giggles!! :haha: but i thought i ought to post it - was deffinatly good advice.. xxClick to expand...
> 
> Erm me not so much:coffee:
> just Jo please for the love of all things holy!!!
> 
> I'm glad you think it was good advice though, it is up to you what you share, I never had 1 pregnancy picture taken, so I couldn't have shown you them and I would have been put out if I was called a fake/troll.
> 
> If you look, there is not many pictures of me or the kids on here full stop, well except if I'm drunk LOL and no I am not linking to them :rofl:Click to expand...

Haha.. i'm sorry.. Just Jo it is!! :) - i'm deffiantly curious about these drunk pictures!! :haha: 

and yeah, i deffo did think it was good advice.. i think sometimes, we treat this a bit like facebook or msn.. however, you can't actually control who sees the stuff on here.. so thought i'd repost it.. just as a nice little reminder.. 

ohh it's okay Jo, i think most of us believe you're real.. :happydance:
xxxx


----------



## Jo

oooh you would have to search far back, maybe something to do when you are bored LOL.

TBH the posting of personal stuff I think comes with experience, I have been knocking about on her and another forum since I was pregnant with Jack and just seen how stuff works.

I think it is fab that you are all so close that you feel comfortable sharing info,it is just a case of the right info and the right time in the right place.

I know have a feeling we may have quite a few requests for GS :lol:


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

i think i tried to request for GS about a week ago.. don't you need 1000 posts? 
or maybe i just imagined that?! 

ah i'm bored so often - but i'm also not all there these days.. i'd end up searching the whole forum and finding nothing..!! 

i agree completely - was just tryna point this out to a few of the girls.. if they don't mind their info being shared.. then they can keep sharing, but if they do, then maybe just a little reminder.. could stop people getting upset like they were.. and i think a few of us were getting tired of telling people the same thing on all these different threads about more insults!
xxxx


----------



## Vickie

^100 posts plus 1 months membership


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

Ohh.. i can go over then!! :D i've been on here for months and months and i think i have like a thousand posts (also known as no life)!! 
xxxx


----------



## annawrigley

not trying to cause any arguments here but im not too fussed tbh. people can leave me offensive messages, i will block and delete them and think no more of it. i've had a few really harsh ones and frankly these peoples opinions dont matter to me enough to even remember what they said now.
they can add me on facebook from information found on here, if i dont know them i'll delete them. same with my email address.
they can even steal my pictures to pass themselves off as me if they really want. doubt they'd bother on this site cos i'd see fairly quickly and be like errrrrrr you what. i'd probably be flattered they went to that much effort. if they used them on another site, so what? i wouldnt know about it and what we dont know cant hurt us.
i dont know why we're in such a generation of 'cyber safety', ok maybe im just naive but whats the worst someone is going to do with my email address..... email me?! :shock::lol:
if someone i knew IRL were to find my account on this site i dont think i'd care too much. most of my business is public knowledge anyway tbh, i live in a small city and thats just the way it is. everyone knows everyones business and i dont really mind. my ex found my account on this site and i continue to post about him. its nothing i wouldnt say to his face anyway. if i needed to post something REALLY personal, i'd post in GS, which i've only felt the need to do once. :shrug:

again im honestly not trying to start a fight just stating my opinion on all this :D i agree that if anyone isnt comfortable with their personal information being up then they should remove it and thats completely their prerogative! not gonna 'diss' (really cant think of an alternative word right now :rofl:) someones actions for them having a different opinion to mine. :shrug: xx

*O/T: the girls who used to go on the bnb msn group do you still go on? is anyone on now? jess, hanna, rome, kris, sophie etc? i'll come on now if you wanna add me into a group chat  i miss those! x*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

we are all on right now anna


----------



## lily123

annawrigley said:


> not trying to cause any arguments here but im not too fussed tbh. people can leave me offensive messages, i will block and delete them and think no more of it. i've had a few really harsh ones and frankly these peoples opinions dont matter to me enough to even remember what they said now.
> they can add me on facebook from information found on here, if i dont know them i'll delete them. same with my email address.
> they can even steal my pictures to pass themselves off as me if they really want. doubt they'd bother on this site cos i'd see fairly quickly and be like errrrrrr you what. i'd probably be flattered they went to that much effort. if they used them on another site, so what? i wouldnt know about it and what we dont know cant hurt us.
> i dont know why we're in such a generation of 'cyber safety', ok maybe im just naive but whats the worst someone is going to do with my email address..... email me?! :shock::lol:
> if someone i knew IRL were to find my account on this site i dont think i'd care too much. most of my business is public knowledge anyway tbh, i live in a small city and thats just the way it is. everyone knows everyones business and i dont really mind. my ex found my account on this site and i continue to post about him. its nothing i wouldnt say to his face anyway. if i needed to post something REALLY personal, i'd post in GS, which i've only felt the need to do once. :shrug:
> 
> again im honestly not trying to start a fight just stating my opinion on all this :D i agree that if anyone isnt comfortable with their personal information being up then they should remove it and thats completely their prerogative! not gonna 'diss' (really cant think of an alternative word right now :rofl:) someones actions for them having a different opinion to mine. :shrug: xx
> COLOR]



I agree with everything here^ everything that i post on this forum is pretty standard stuff, i don't have anything worth knowing about tbh! and it's our bad if we have formspring accounts basically inviting people to tell us exactly what they think of us and get away with it... for me personally, many people would jump at the chance :haha: just hope that everyones chilled out a bit now :thumbup: xxxx


----------



## Wobbles

For goodness sake and the 'troll' convos are starting to get right on my nerves - keep the topic off the forum now and don't call ANYONE out as a troll on the forum instead send a PM or click on report a post or I will deactivate accounts if your claims be right or wrong

Use common sense when using a PUBLIC forum thats for every user of any age. Share the info you are comfortable with and add members to your personal social networks and IM messengers at your own risk ...if you do so it has nothing to do with BabyandBump.


----------

